# Doing a 79 Honda CB 650 conversion, need a little help



## yossarian (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, so I have this 1979 Cb 650. Its all in good shape, only had 17,000 original miles on it. After taking the engine apart it was so clean I wish I had beat up more, but alas, my gas guzzling says are over, especially for this old 4 cylinder. It was heavy!
So I have a lot of space in the frame, all the motor mounts where bolt on and I took thing a part with _a_ratchet set. I have been looking at videos and conversion packs but I think I want to do it piece by piece. So to start, what pieces should I keep for the conversion and which ones should I scrape for cash or ditch? Also, I'm looking to get about a 50 mile range, maybe 50 miles an hour, does anyone know a good company or supplier to go through for parts and or literature on the topic?
Any help would be greatly appreciated. And if anyone wants to share some of the bikes they have made I would love to see them! 

Thank You!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know much about bike conversions having only done a tractor so far but here is one I particularly like.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/suzuki-drz-sm-2005-electric-48239.html
I think it is such an elegant solution to mounting the motor and getting a good drive ratio. The bevel gear box could be modified to have a 90deg V twin motor installation.
Others I have seen have very short axial flux 'pancake' motors to fit within the frame width.

I reckon that you can safely sell the engine, exhust and fuel system unless you want to keep the tank to put electrical bits in.
You could do it with a direct drive, no gears and just a chain to the wheel so the gearbox and clutch parts can go. Keep all the wiring and nuts and bolts for the mounting points.

Personally I would sell the engine and exhaust and hang onto the rest until the motor set up has been decided.

Good luck with it.

Also have a look at jackbauer's thread. He is just starting his conversion and so you can see how he is doing it.


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is an alternative- The Enertrac wheel motor-makes a conversion easy and it frees up lots of room in the engine area for more batteries to get that extended range. it's also AC with regen.....








I am a little biased though as we sell them !
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------

